# Macro Extension Tubes?



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 20, 2010)

I was directed this way rather than buying a macro lens right now...

Any opinions. Im not even sure what id do with this thing.lol


3 Ring Macro Extension Tube for NIKON Lens & DSLR - eBay (item 310200538169 end time Feb-20-10 01:15:12 PST)


----------



## Derrel (Feb 20, 2010)

Those extension rings are very,very cheap ones, with no exposure control. Since you have new, Canon-style Nikon lenses that have no aperture rings...you do not want to use those cheap-o Chinese-made extension tubes.

You have three lenses, none with an aperture ring on it, so you need "full exposure control" extension rings, like those made by Kenko at the higher price range, or Pro-Optic at the lower price range. Adorama.com has a good selection of close-up accessories.

A roughly 12 or 13mm extension tube placed between the camera body and your 18-55 or 70-300 lens would be the single most-useful accessory for the most situations. As you might have noticed, as a lens is focused closer and closer, the lens extends outward, getting longer and farther from the camera...that is the way an extension tube works: greater physical "extension" allows a lens to focus closer.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 20, 2010)

52MM Color Lens Filter Kit 5 Pcs for Nikon D40 D50 D40X - eBay (item 180471620244 end time Feb-20-10 11:15:15 PST)

What about these filter things in color?? I want to get some---not sure exactly what they do lol but I read they have nice effects on the colors---like blue filter (for water and clouds-sky etc)....orange or red for fall leaves...

Is that true? If so is it one size fits most?


----------



## chammer (Feb 20, 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B002MO9MB0/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A17MC6HOH9AVE6&v=glance"]Amazon.com: Pro Optic Budget Auto Extention Tube Set for Canon EOS SLR Cameras (Meike): Adorama Camera[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Kenko-Auto-Extension-Canon-Mount/dp/B000U8Y88M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A17MC6HOH9AVE6&s=photo&qid=1266657304&sr=1-1"]Amazon.com: Kenko DG Auto Extension Tube Set for the Canon EOS AF Mount.: Adorama Camera[/ame]

were the two sets of tubes i was looking at to play with. you can find the nikon equivalent if you're interested. they have the electrical contacts so you wont lose auto focus or aperture control.

these two are actually the very two derrel speaks about above.

as for your filter question...



PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Is that true? If so is it one size fits most?



no. you will need to find out what filter size your lens takes. its usually printed on the front of the lens (if you're looking straight at the glass) on a little ring encompassing the diameter of the lens. it'll have several markings:







if you take a look you'll notice in this image the outer ring on the front of the lens has quite a few markings like "Canon Zoom Lens EF 28-135mm 1:3.5-5.6 IS" on the top, and on the bottom "Canon Lens Made In Japan". Off to the bottom left a bit is a little circle with a line through it and 72mm printed next to it. that is telling you that the filter size for that lens is 72mm so you'll need to purchase 72mm's for them to fit. there's adapters to make larger filters fit smaller lens's, but that's outside of this scope.

if your lens doesn't have these markings anywhere, you can google to find out the filter size for your lens or check some place that sells the lens like amazon, b&h, adorama, etc. and they'll list the specs of the lens.


----------



## TCimages (Feb 20, 2010)

extension tubes are very tricky to use.  Spend your money on a Macro lens.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'm gonna look at my lenses and find out


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 20, 2010)

Is this a good macro lens? I think I'm going to end up getting a macro lens and then extension tubes and play around with both to see what I like..
nikon AF-D 35-70mm


----------



## NateWagner (Feb 20, 2010)

What do you mean Macro tubes are very tricky to use? I would suggest they really aren't that tricky at all. Particularly when used in conjunction with a zoom lens such as your 28-135. 

The main thing to keep in mind is that you will lose light with it, so tripods are handy if you're indoors (or some sort of a flash to freeze the image). And you also won't be able to focus at infinity with a tube attached. Other than that, they are really pretty simple, and much more affordable than most macro lenses.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 20, 2010)

NateWagner said:


> What do you mean Macro tubes are very tricky to use? I would suggest they really aren't that tricky at all. Particularly when used in conjunction with a zoom lens such as your 28-135.
> 
> The main thing to keep in mind is that you will lose light with it, so tripods are handy if you're indoors (or some sort of a flash to freeze the image). And you also won't be able to focus at infinity with a tube attached. Other than that, they are really pretty simple, and much more affordable than most macro lenses.




Totally agree!

I would add focusing rails to the tripod recommendation.


----------



## TCimages (Feb 20, 2010)

tdiprincess said:


> Is this a good macro lens? I think I'm going to end up getting a macro lens and then extension tubes and play around with both to see what I like..
> nikon AF-D 35-70mm


 

Not sure about this lens for macro work.  I would look at the nikon Macro lenses or the Sigma 105.


----------



## TCimages (Feb 20, 2010)

I used these a lot and I found them tricky to use especially with a zoom.  If you want 1:1 or greater, you need focal lengths in the 50mm range.  With a full stack the focus point is almost at the front of the lens.  With a Macro like the 100mm, you have 6 inches focus distance for 1:1.  This is huge for insects.  Using the zoom ring, manual focus ring and moving back and forth was a tricky combination to get tack sharp images.  Just my opinion - Nothing beats a macro lens.  

I never use a tripod for my macro work.  It does depend on what you want to shoot though.  I normally shoot 1:1 with insects.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 20, 2010)

TCimages said:


> I never use a tripod for my macro work.  It does depend on what you want to shoot though.  I normally shoot 1:1 with insects.



I use tripod & focusing rails for table-top shots with primes but in the field only hand held & typically zoom lens.  

Here is an example of a hand held shot of a bee using my Canon S5 & Raynox DCR 150 close up conversion lens.


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 20, 2010)

That's a really neat shot Ron! Very vivid... I will definitely keep the better lens in mind. I think I'm going to have to wait until summer to get one though to save up. I need to get a better 50mm lens first, maybe get cheap tubes in between to play around until then. There's so much equipment to get down the road!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 20, 2010)

tdiprincess said:


> That's a really neat shot Ron! Very vivid... I will definitely keep the better lens in mind. I think I'm going to have to wait until summer to get one though to save up. I need to get a better 50mm lens first, maybe get cheap tubes in between to play around until then. There's so much equipment to get down the road!!



The Raynox conversion lens just clips onto the end of your kit lens & sells for less than the dedicated extension tubes for auto.  


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Raynox-RADCR-0150-DCR-150-Converter/dp/B0007KS7D0]Amazon.com: Raynox DCR 150 - Converter: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 20, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> tdiprincess said:
> 
> 
> > \
> ...


----------



## TCimages (Feb 21, 2010)

Great example Ron. Here is an example of handheld with the 100mm macro

Another critical peice is lighting. Shooting up close creates very narrow depth of field (DOF) so unless you prefer narrow DOF, you will have to close down the aperture (bigger number) which will slow your shutter speeds so much that you will need a tripod or external lighting (flash). Extension Tubes exacerbate the lighting problem. Nate above mentioned this.


----------



## TCimages (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is a great resource:

Extension Tubes for Macro Photos


----------

